
Hacking wireless presenters with an Arduino and Metasploit - wglb
http://blog.teusink.net/2010/07/hacking-wireless-presenters-with.html
======
patio11
That's scary, since you could do _much_ more vicious things with it than
damaging Steve Jobs' ego. Get yourself an Amazon box, put a hacked wireless
transmitter inside of it, then ship it to somebody at Google, Microsoft, or
any other large organization. It doesn't even have to be somebody that exists.
Their mailroom is probably not in a Faraday cage. There are thousands of
clients within the firewall and you only need one to have a vulnerable USB
attachment on at the moment to root it. It is essentially a way to get
physical access to the machine while actually being on a different continent.
Physical access means root.

(If you wanted to make it very spy movie-ish, you could actually put a cell
phone and microprocessor in there, and execute arbitrary code, but just
waiting for your rooted boxes to check in is likely to work fine.)

Your wireless bomb will probably be mailed back to you, to boot. (In the
unlikely event it is opened, it will look like somebody mismailed a piece of
consumer electronics.)

~~~
michael_dorfman
Damn, Patrick, between this and the Quetyzcoatl post, I'm beginning to think
that your real calling is as a screenwriter, and the Bingo thing is just an
elaborate cover.

------
LordLandon_
This makes me wonder.... The dv6000 series (and probably others) have an
infrared receiver on them to use with a little remote that comes inserted into
the thing. Now the IR port isn't exposed as an actual IR device, because
pressing buttons on the remote just sends keystrokes, so you can see where
this is going...

The dv6000's are pretty common, I see people with them all the time, and
although you'd need line of sight to send keystrokes, your target wouldn't
need to be using any dongle, just a particular laptop. Now that's scary.

------
gojomo
Is the story with Bluetooth keyboards/mice better or worse?

